# Puff Pipe 2011: 1st poll: Material



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Here we go, gentleman. Our first poll is cut and dry. Let us square away what we want our pipe made from from the start. Then we can move into the details of makers and shapes.

If you are voting in this poll, you are certainly not required to purchase anything, but your vote does communicate a healthy interest in potentially purchasing a group pipe.

This will be a process, as I'm sure you all remember. So it's time we started down that path if we want our members' pipe in 2011.

On price point, last year we got the biggest consensus around the $100 mark. I'm putting forward the idea that we try to stay in that ballpark. If we end up getting a quote under $100, great. But I think it should be a range, not one number -- especially when factoring in shipping. Maybe $100 to $130 or something. Also some members asked that the purchase not coincide with the holidays when funds get tight. Great idea. I see no reason why we need to place our order in December. To me, October seems doable, and if we can't hit that mark, then maybe late February or early March at the latest. Personally, I'd love to be ready to purchase our pipe in October. Please post your thoughts on cost, makers, materials, and anything else. This is best run as a collaborative process with the free and open exchange of ideas.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Meer 1st, but wouldn't cry over a briar!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have to admit that falling into the holidays/taxes are coming period last year is what stopped me from joining in the fun. You'd think I'd be a better budgeter by now, but with TAD and PAD...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

In for when ever it is to be bought.....


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the idea of a puff meer, so that's my vote. But I'd be interested in either!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i voted meer, and agree with the $100-130 price range...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't own a meer, could be a great time to get one


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd love to go for a meer. I own a few briars and have always wanted to add a meer to the collection.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be more interested in a Meer as well. I've got a couple of Briars but no Meers as of yet. Definitely like the 100-130 price range as well.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing how the poll turned around so far. Briar was winning for the first few hours then Meer took off. We'll see how it ends.

Personally, I was a fan of LePeltier clay, but I guess no one else was. 

So I voted briar. Don't mind Meerschaum at all (haven't tried one yet, would be interesting), but I've heard Meerschaum pipes are often more expensive and it might be harder to keep them in the price range.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brinson said:


> So I voted briar. Don't mind Meerschaum at all (haven't tried one yet, would be interesting), but I've heard Meerschaum pipes are often more expensive and it might be harder to keep them in the price range.


If meer wins out, I imagine well be banking on a group buy discount, a friendly carver, and a shape in our price range -- which mean just about everything except for figural and saxophone-style meers. Bulldogs, billards, paneled dubline, etc. could all be in that range when buying as a group. We may also not be able to get extra large or XX large meers for that price, as I've seen those at much closer to $200 -- but large meers are in our range, and the bowls on those run between 1 1/2 to 2 inches, which is great size of pipe.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I voted briar, but I really don't mind either. A mere puffer would be really cool, but I understand production & cost constraints.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I voted briar. I have 2 block meers now and an oldie that might be pressed. I find my briars (and olivewoods) have individual taste personalities. My meers seem to taste about the same.

hp
les


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't have a meer yet, I'd love my first to be a puff forum pipe! $100 -$130 seems reasonable to me, even as high as $150 would probably be ok.

P.S. I would still probably be in for a briar too, depending on what shape is chosen. (I'm a big fan of classic shapes)


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> Don't own a meer, could be a great time to get one


Agreed, and count me in.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Meer sounds great! If I have the funds when this goes around, I'd love to jump in.

My Savinelli was ruined by my dog  so a new pipe is in order for me!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Was the Cone of Shame applied?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Was the Cone of Shame applied?


It definitely should of been. The bastard chewed the stem into shards and scratched up the bowl.

Granted, I was teasing him with it...Every time I would take a puff and look at him, he would FREAK out. (Not blowing the smoke towards him of course, I love our pups!)

Still though, that was my favorite pipe! (out of the two I owned)

Speaking of the cone, our other dog Socrates is scheduled to be neutered next week. I'll have to post pics of his cone of shame :r

ANYWAYS. Back on topic.

Meer FTW!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted Meer and regarding size, I think something a bit smaller would be better for this year since last years were so big. Personally the meer bent bulldog look is beautiful to me, and a good size, so that's where I'd like to see things end up. I also fairly like the idea of a Feb time frame for buying, that will give us plenty of time to figure out the exact design, find a good maker, shop price a bit, and give people a bit of time to save up a bit for one. That way people could stash away $30 a month or so and it won't be nearly as much of a hit in the pocketbook for those that will have trouble dropping the 100 to 150 in a single chunk.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I voted Meer and regarding size, I think something a bit smaller would be better for this year since last years were so big.* Personally the meer bent bulldog look is beautiful to me, and a good size, so that's where I'd like to see things end up.* I also fairly like the idea of a Feb time frame for buying, that will give us plenty of time to figure out the exact design, find a good maker, shop price a bit, and give people a bit of time to save up a bit for one. That way people could stash away $30 a month or so and it won't be nearly as much of a hit in the pocketbook for those that will have trouble dropping the 100 to 150 in a single chunk.












I would be thrilled if this was our shape. There's lots that I like, but this one is pretty special.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a nice looking shape for that meer. I've always wanted a briar in that shape so I'm kinda biased though.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I would be thrilled if this was our shape. There's lots that I like, but this one is pretty special.


What he said.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I voted meer but it doesn't matter a whole lot to me which one we choose.

I also really love the pic posted above! :tu


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I agree on the bent bulldog, I've always loved the shape. Plus I like smaller pipes.

EDIT: Oh, and Meer ftw!


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's another vote for the meer. I really like the bent bulldog pictured above. A briar bent bulldog would suit me as well, though.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I would be in for either in the 100-150 range. I voted meer because I only have 2. That I smoke anyways.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap, I think I'm gonna get out-voted on this one. I don't really like the bent bulldog. I was thinking more like a billiard or something.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap, I think I'm gonna get out-voted on this one. I don't really like the bent bulldog. I was thinking more like a billiard or something.


I am with you on this, not much a fan of the bulldog. Straight pipes are my preferred style.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Now I'm the exact opposite. I generally don't have any interest in straight pipes. I much prefer the bent pipes that i can easily let hand on my lower jaw while I smoke and not need to be held constantly. Or at least without having to seriously clench down on the bit.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap, I think I'm gonna get out-voted on this one. I don't really like the bent bulldog. I was thinking more like a billiard or something.


I agree on this. I tell you a pipe that I like on the Altinok site is their $119.00 Cutty! It is an interesting shape that a lot might not already have (You don't see many Briars in the Cutty Shape), and there is an option to upsize it to XL ($50.00 more), add a more expensive stem ($20.00 for black acrylic stem), or a 9mm filter (No charge for Filter Fitting).

Just throwing that out, because the bents are not my strongest taste, and the bulldog, is not a great shape for a Meer. The Cutty shape (Often seen in Clay), or a Billiard or a Dublin, really makes the most of the properties including weight and balance.

So, here you have a unique shape befitting a meer and it falls right into the price range. If there was a group buy I am sure a little personalization could be added in for just a little more and the two options to go XL or change stems could allow those who can and want to spend more, to do so.

The front of their website even notes they make club pipes (http://altinokpipe.com/)

There, my 2 cents, thoughts anyone?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Um...I thought we were voting on material, not shape?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about voting meer,
but it would have to be a top
maker like Altinok, IMP or Baki
with delrin briar type tenon.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a bulldog fan. I usually lean towards the lovat shape.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I might want to get in on this. I'm not going to vote though, because I don't want to vote, and then not be able to go through with it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I'm thinking about voting meer,
> but it would have to be a top
> maker like Altinok, IMP or Baki
> with delrin briar type tenon.


I agree.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Not a bulldog fan. I usually lean towards the lovat shape.


I don't think I've ever seen a meer lovat, it would look interesting but personally I think I'd be a bit worried about breakage with such a long shank. Or perhaps I'm just paranoid.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

So after this poll is closed. What is the progression for followup polling. As in, what is the most important thing to decide first. So far as I can see, meer is already looking like the favorite, so among the things that need to be decided are:

Maker
Price range
Shape
Bent/Straight
Finish (smooth, carved, etc.)
Stem material (if it's an option)
Custom Markings (Puff 2011, # of #, etc)

What I don't know of, is what priorities each of these things are for everybody. I'm sure we're all rather picky about the details of pipes we buy, and some of us are more likely than others to buy whatever is decided on just because it's the Puff pipe and we want it regardless. Obviously the maker, shape, and finish will all influence price, so if that is to be decided first it will likely make the following decisions easier (read limited).


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

+1 for a meer.

This has just about everything going for it (minus that p-lip!)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Um...I thought we were voting on material, not shape?


We are, I just thought I'd mention that. Sorry for taking things way off topic mr perfect! :nono:



Hermit said:


> I'm thinking about voting meer,
> but it would have to be a top
> maker like Altinok, IMP or Baki
> with delrin briar type tenon.


Agreed, I want to be sure it'll be a high quality meer. No draw issues if at all possible.



KetherInMalkuth said:


> So after this poll is closed. What is the progression for followup polling. As in, what is the most important thing to decide first. So far as I can see, meer is already looking like the favorite, so among the things that need to be decided are:
> 
> Maker
> Price range
> ...


I would personally think that price range would be first, then decide on the maker depending on how much $$$ we have to work with.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Granger said:


> I agree on this. I tell you a pipe that I like on the Altinok site is their $119.00 Cutty! It is an interesting shape that a lot might not already have (You don't see many Briars in the Cutty Shape), and there is an option to upsize it to XL ($50.00 more), add a more expensive stem ($20.00 for black acrylic stem), or a 9mm filter (No charge for Filter Fitting).
> 
> Just throwing that out, because the bents are not my strongest taste, and the bulldog, is not a great shape for a Meer. The Cutty shape (Often seen in Clay), or a Billiard or a Dublin, really makes the most of the properties including weight and balance.
> 
> ...


I love that shape too! With the foot, or without, cuttys and belges are awesome. You'd think they'd be a pleasing compromise for those that want a billiard and those that like more artistic shapes.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I'm thinking about voting meer,
> but it would have to be a top
> maker like Altinok, IMP or Baki
> with delrin briar type tenon.


Absolutely. I wouldn't dare go with anyone but the top makers, and the Delrin briar-type tenon is a must for me too. A no name screw-in meer is no club pipe to be proud of.



KetherInMalkuth said:


> So after this poll is closed. What is the progression for followup polling. As in, what is the most important thing to decide first. So far as I can see, meer is already looking like the favorite, so among the things that need to be decided are:
> 
> Maker
> Price range
> ...


Here's the order of poll and to-do items I've come up with:


price range and with purchase date (late Oct. or February)
maker
shape - which includes bent/straight
contact maker with approximate order number and price range, and get quotes for different finishes - smooth, lattice, etc. also get quotes and availability of any extras and options - stem color, silver mount. There's no point is polling these details into infinity. More options equals more happiness. And the maker is the only one who can tell us which of these they can do for our dollar, and which might cost extra -- or not be available at all.
Figure out the fund transfer and shipping. Order and wait.
The stamping will say PUFF 2011 in addition to the standard makers' mark. There's no sense in hashing that out to infinity and back like before, and it is an easy and simple request to accommodate on the part of the maker.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that I've seen all the different polls that seem to need to be done, I'm curious as to how long we plan to leave the current one open before moving onto the next. Seeing as its a 2:1 ratio in favor of a meer currently, can we perhaps move on fairly soon to the next stage?

Not intending to sounds pushy or impatient. Really just honest curiosity and eagerness for a new pipe.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw earlier today someone made a website poll that had a bunch of questions and several answers for each, why couldn't something like that be done for this? It could take all the threads needed over a longer ammount of time and consolidate it into one thread with a link, and say a one or two week polling period.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Adam said:


> I saw earlier today someone made a website poll that had a bunch of questions and several answers for each, why couldn't something like that be done for this? It could take all the threads needed over a longer ammount of time and consolidate it into one thread with a link, and say a one or two week polling period.


I think of it like this...

Yes it would consolidate it down to one poll, but think of the ENDLESS possibilities.

To make it simple lets say...10 different shapes, 3 price ranges, briar/meer, 3 different makers, etc

You already have about a couple hundred possibilities right there.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

It would, but who knows if the maker would even offer some of the shapes, and their might be a certain price range per shape, so depending on the results, the maker may eliminate some options by themselves.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

True, but we would have a list of preferred shapes and could work with the maker from that list to see what is feasible for our price range.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Adam said:


> It would, but who knows if the maker would even offer some of the shapes, and their might be a certain price range per shape, so depending on the results, the maker may eliminate some options by themselves.


I completely agree with you.

So it seems that the most logical step would be to first figure out a general price range and then move on to the maker :tu


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Adam said:


> I saw earlier today someone made a website poll that had a bunch of questions and several answers for each, why couldn't something like that be done for this? It could take all the threads needed over a longer ammount of time and consolidate it into one thread with a link, and say a one or two week polling period.


We've got to have some discussion and nomination processes first. If I put up a all inclusive poll like that right now, I'd be making all those decisions for everyone else (shapes, makers, etc) - which I have no interest in.



Cpuless said:


> Now that I've seen all the different polls that seem to need to be done, I'm curious as to how long we plan to leave the current one open before moving onto the next. Seeing as its a 2:1 ratio in favor of a meer currently, can we perhaps move on fairly soon to the next stage?
> 
> Not intending to sounds pushy or impatient. Really just honest curiosity and eagerness for a new pipe.


Agreed. Meer has this in a landslide at 35 to 18. It's safe to say that another 18 votes in a row aren't suddenly going to materialize for briar. You put up a good fight briar. You just have to console yourself by knowing you make up 99% of my pipes.

VOTE!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I think if we learned anything from the last Puff pipe, it's that patience is a virture and there's really no reason to get excitable or impatient. This is a pipe that we'll likely have for the rest of our lives, it will be well worth taking as much time as needed to make sure as many people as possible are happy with the decisions. Good things come to those who wait.


----------

